

Advice for Y Combinator Interviewees (from Sumon, Snaptalent, YC W08) - sharpshoot
http://sharpshoot.blogspot.com/2009/04/so-you-got-y-combinator-interview-now.html

======
jmtame
I've been wanting to say the same thing for a while now: "In a few years,
people won’t just talk about the PayPal mafia, they will talk about the YC
mafia. This is a phenomenon and you want to be part of it!"

